# Tobacco for bee stings?



## Hobo (Mar 4, 2014)

It works. Plug chewing tobacco works great on a wasp sting - the pain is gone in seconds. I don't know if chewing tobacco is better for a sting than smoking tobacco. A few years ago I was at a zoo and a bee (honeybee?) stung me in the ear. I looked around and found a cigarette butt, broke it open, spit on the tobacco and put the wet tobacco on the sting. It took away some of the pain but not all. Maybe tobacco from an unsmoked cigarette would work better.


----------



## MajorJC (Apr 13, 2013)

I can remember getting stung once as a child, my mom tore open a cigarette and made a poultice with the tobacco and put it on the sting under a band-aid. I don't really remember how well it worked though, that was probably 45 years ago when I was 7 or so.


----------

